
New apps designed to reduce depression and anxiety - upen
https://news.northwestern.edu/stories/2017/01/apps-to-reduce-depression-anxiety/
======
innocentoldguy
The article doesn't mention what platforms these apps currently run on. This
may change in the future, but for now it looks like they are Android-only.

Here is a link to the apps themselves:
[https://intellicare.cbits.northwestern.edu](https://intellicare.cbits.northwestern.edu)

